

Ask HN: What is more important – editor performance or coding assistance? - andrey_cheptsov

What is more important for you as a developer when working with an IDE – editor performance or intelligent coding assistance?
======
bediger4000
Well, I use vim, so performance. Sometimes, I even turn off syntax
highlighting. Syntax highlighting can be useful, but it can also distract.

